# Making Mold



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Has anyone made their own silicone molds? I have made two using a thick two part formula. I would like to make a mold that pours, I think it would be easier and give real nice definition.

It is so much easier to get my soap out of my silicone molds than out of the clear plastic, or the pac pipe. I also like the fact I can make pretty soap (one block is of honeybees, the other grapes).


----------

